

A priceless server room - digamber_kamat
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/A__0x26_quot_0x3b_Priceless_0x26_quot_0x3b__Server_Room.aspx

======
noonespecial
As my old boss used to say when sending me on WTF consulting missions,
"putting a server in a room doesn't mean you have a server room".

